#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Σεμινάριο ΝΟΚ, ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ, Διαδικτυακά, από 28.11.2012

## dn102

ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ

  ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΗΡΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ
   ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗΣ  & ΔΥΤΙΚΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΙΑΣ
   Ταχ.Δ/νση : Καλλιθέας 7 & Τζαβέλα 412 22 Λ ά ρ ι σ α
Τηλ: 2410-535615 – 2410-257866  /  FAX 2410-255718  /  e-mail : info-teelar@tee.gr

   Λάρισα 21 Νοεμβρίου  2012

   Προς 
   Μέλη του τμήματος

   Συνάδελφοι,

   Σας ενημερώνουμε για το παρακάτω ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΤΗΛΕΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟ (ΝΟΚ) Ν.4067/12. 
   Επίσης το *Τμήμα Κεντρικής & Δυτικής  Θεσσαλίας του ΤΕΕ*, προετοιμάζει σε συνεργασία με το ΙΕΚΕΜ-ΤΕΕ και σεμινάριο-εκδήλωση με θέμα τον ΝΟΚ στο αμέσως προσεχές διάστημα (στη Λάρισα και Τρίκαλα / Καρδίτσα).

Ο Πρόεδρος
   Ντ. Διαμάντος
*
* 
*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΟ ΤΗΛΕΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟ (ΝΟΚ) Ν.4067/12* 
   Το *ΙΕΚΕΜ ΤΕΕ* οργανώνει σεμινάριο για το Νέο Οικοδομικό Κανονισμό (ΝΟΚ Ν.4067/12), με την παρακάτω *θεματολογία*:

   ΝΕΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ (ΝΟΚ) Ν.4067/12   ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗΣ & ΣΥΝΑΦΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ –ΠΕΔΙΟ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗΣ   ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΕΟΔΟΜΙΚΑ ΜΕΓΕΘΗ & ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΤΙΡΙΟΔΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΜΟΥ –ΜΕΤΑΒΑΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣ

ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΕΙΣΝΟΚ: ΠΛΑΙΣΙΟ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗΣ & ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΕΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΡΥΜΟΤΟΜΙΚΟΥΟΡΙΣΜΟΙ ΓΗΠΕΔΩΝ & ΟΙΚΟΠΕΔΩΝ -ΑΡΤΙΟΤΗΤΕΣΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΤΙΡΙΩΝ & ΔΟΜΙΚΗ ΕΚΜΕΤΑΛΛΕΥΣΗ ΟΙΚΟΠΕΔΩΝ & ΓΗΠΕΔΩΝΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΗ & ΝΕΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗΣ ΡΥΜΟΤΟΜΙΚΩΝΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΗΣΗ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΠΗΡΙΑ Η ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΟΜΕΝΩΝ ΑΤΟΜΩΝ (ΑΜΕΑ) / Άρθ.26ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ ΑΡΧΙΤΕΚΤΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΗΣ ΚΛΗΡΟΝΟΜΙΑΣΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ & ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΤΙΡΙΩΝ - ΕΙΔΙΚΕΣ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ ΑΔΕΙΑΣ ΔΟΜΗΣΗΣ – ΥΦΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΚΤΙΡΙΑ – ΕΝΝΟΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΜΩΝ & ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΩΝΚΙΝΗΤΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΚΤΙΡΙΩΝ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗΣ

Σε κάθε επιμέρους ενότητα θα γίνεται αναφορά των αντίστοιχων άρθρων του νόμου, του πεδίου εφαρμογής του, και των σχετικών ορισμών (εφόσον υπάρχουν), καθώς και συσχέτιση με άλλες συναφείς διατάξεις και τυχόν οδηγίες του υπουργείου.

Το εκπαιδευτικό υλικό του μαθήματος και η σχετική νομοθεσία θα είναι αναρτημένα στην αντίστοιχη ιστοσελίδα και θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα εκτύπωσής τους σε μορφή pdf.

Σε κάθε ενότητα θα υπάρχει *forum*, όπου οι εκπαιδευόμενοι θα υποβάλλουν τις ερωτήσεις του και θα απαντούν οι αντίστοιχοι εισηγητές.

Το σεμινάριο *θα επικαιροποιείται συνέχεια* και θα εμπλουτίζεται με καινούργιο υλικό. 

Οι *εισηγητές* του σεμιναρίου είναι:

   Λεμπέση Ελένη   Κάκος Θεοφάνης   Καρατσώλης Κωνσταντίνος   Κλαδάκης Διονύσιος   Ξυνομηλάκη Ελευθερία   Στραβοδήμος Γεώργιος   Φραντζή Μαρία
    Η *τιμή συμμετοχής* στο μάθημα τηλεκπαίδευσης είναι *50 ευρώ*. 
Το σεμινάριο θα είναι διαθέσιμο από την *Τετάρτη 28 Νοεμβρίου 2012*.
* 
*

----------


## Xάρης

*50¤* η συμμετοχή.
Κακώς δίναμε το 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ γιατί διαφορετικά, αυτά τα σεμινάρια του ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν.
Τώρα που δεν θα λαμβάνουν τίποτα, ας χρεώνουν ό,τι θέλουν και έτσι πρέπει να γίνεται. 

Οι υπάλληλοι του ΤΕΕ γιατί απεργούν; 
Πώς θα πληρώνονται χωρίς τα λεφτά μας;
Ας κάνει το ΤΕΕ τέτοια σεμινάρια και άλλες παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες, όλες επί πληρωμή, να δουν πώς βγαίνουν τα φράγκα.
Αν όλα αυτά τα προγράμματα βρουν ανταπόκριση στους μηχανικούς, θα παραμείνουν στις θέσεις τους και θα πληρώνονται.
Αν όχι, τότε είτε κάποιοι θα απολυθούν, είτε θα μειωθούν σημαντικά οι μισθοί τους.
Αυτή είναι η ελεύθερη καπιταλιστική αγορά!

Υπάρχουν βέβαια κι άλλοι δρόμοι:
α) βλ. ΚΚΕ
β) βλ. ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και "το ΠΑΣΟΚ ξανάρχεται". Οι παλιότεροι θα θυμούνται το "Τσοβόλα δώσ τα όλα". Βέβαια τα δανεικά μας τελείωσαν και μαζί με αυτά η καλοζωία που δεν αξίζαμε γιατί δεν παράγαμε. Ή αν προτιμάτε, καταναλώναμε περισσότερα απ' όσα παράγαμε.

----------


## dn102

χαχαχαχαχαχα, είσαι απίστευτος!!!!!!!!!!

----------

